# Octave glissandos



## ilovebeethoven

I am currently working on a piece that has extremely rapid octave passages (beethoven's waldstein third movement for those of you familiar with it). it is much too fast for staccato wrist-octaves and most people/books i have consulted suggested using glissandos. only one problem. i can't do them without licking my fifth finger. is this an acceptable performance practice? if not, what can i do to make the glissandos work better?


----------



## Harvey

Back then, keys were shallower so octave glissandos were easier.

I wouldn't care much if someone licked their finger at a performance. Just wipe the keys before and after.


----------



## cmdigital

Many pianist do not play those glissando, but some kind of arragement that take out some notes and each hand helps the other playing octaves.

It was so much easier in Beethoven's keyboards... modern pianos are just too heavy for it. If you have really big hands it is still possible without much trouble.

Regards


----------

